# A work in progress - My First Chi Craft - A supersized, extra fluffy, snuggle sack



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello!

Thought I'd share my first foray into Chi crafting, I am a face and body painter by trade so pretty in to "making things" as my other half calls it! 

This is my accidentally massive cozy snuggle bag for my little pup. I wanted to put the panel in the bottom so it wasn't just an envelope and that is what seems to have made it so giant. I haven't stitched the outside and the inside together yet or sewn the roll of fur over the top yet, it will probably be narrow than in the picture, I just put them together to see what Basil thought and he loved it. I am considering putting some extra seams in to take out some material to make it smaller ... what do you guys think?










Basil Approved!



















Extra snuggly (and bright pink!) fur



















It really is huge! Basil is 3lbs!

I know the colours are not traditionally Boy colours but I had been drooling over how cute the outer material is in the shop for ages and the fur is the densest and softest faux fur I have felt in a long time, it is so thick and luxurious, Basil immediately rubbed his face all over it and fell asleep. The shop owner said they are getting more colours in soon and I plan to make him a couple more for other rooms in the house as he hasn't really got the hang of burying into blankets, he just lays on top! Plus the shop has tonbs of the cutest material I have ever seen ... I need to use more of it!


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Too cute! Basil certainly doesn't think it's too big! He looks quite comfy!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It's beautiful!! I would go a bit smaller. You might lose him in there.  :lol: My little boy sleeps in a lot of girly stuff too. I just love Pink! He never complains. :lol: I have tons of boy stuff too, but I do prefer girly things. hehehehe


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

That looks great, I wish I was a bit more crafty but its never been my thing. Basil looks adorable snuggling in it, I like the one where he's got his little bone next to him, it's like he's keeping it safe for later


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I love the colors, it is so pretty, don't think he cares that it is pink. He is so handsome.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I like it! you did a good job! Looks like Basil approves!


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

I love it! Basil can probably grow into it more since he's still a pup, but at least he can stretch out in it.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I think it's awesome! I love how you made the bottom, it gives it a 
"flower cup" appearance. Basil is just the cutest. :love2: Love him.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

I think it's lovely, really bright and nice! Basil is gorge!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwwww lucky basil! thats a great mistake! hehehe :] it kinda looks like a ginormous hat shape! like the beanies :lol: mmmm so comfy! have fun sewing it up! it looks like u worked with flannel and maybe faux fur?  GREAT JOB!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

His little face peeking out of it is truly adorable! Great job!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks! It's been really fun just giving it a go and seeing how it turns out. I have decided to take a few inches out of the sides I think it will be cozier to be a bit smaller, but will need to wait till basil is safely in his crate for the night, the fluff of the fur goes everywhere and he'd have a party chasing and ultimately eating it all!

Pigeonsheep, that it the exact shape, like a giant beenie or flower pot. The green patterned material is a cotton and the inside is a really dense fur. I can't wait to finish it, I already have my next project in mind 

Basil needs to have a chew or bone handy at all times and he is one mouthy pup! He'll try to chew anything!

I am really pleased with the overall look and love the colours together, our apartment is full of bright colours so it fits right in! x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh wow! Coulda fooled me hehe! Yay for the shape! So remember when sewing it'll take off dependin on how far into u sew either a quarter inch or more from the edges so it makes it smaller for the finished product  woohoo bright colored room...no wonder ur so happy go lucky  my room is light pink so I'm more neutral haha


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

Really nice...and it looks like your pup is enjoying it!!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Lovely! Lovely color! Do you make them in adult human sizes? I would love one of those


----------

